# Salvita on Ebay



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Noticed today for any interested (local collection in North Yorkshire otherwise I might have been tempted) present bid GBP 50


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

Did they not have a telescopic aerial.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Useless piece of kit in a lifeboat. Second thoughts, might have made a serviceable anchor.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Surely it has come into its own as ornamental? I think one would look very fine in my porch, possibly for the umbrellas and walking sticks.


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

*THIS WILL* 
......................*F* 
.........................*L*
...........................*O*
..............................*A*
..................................*T*
.....................................*⚓*


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

pippin said:


> *THIS WILL*
> ......................*F*
> .........................*L*
> ...........................*O*
> ...


This was tried in Grimsby dock in the mid 60's..........No it didn't.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

But why would an umbrella stand need buoyancy?


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

What is "Salvita"???


----------



## PeterY (Jun 24, 2008)

Varley said:


> Noticed today for any interested (local collection in North Yorkshire otherwise I might have been tempted) present bid GBP 50


Afraid I'm a lifeboat set tragic. Bought a Marconi Suvivor III complete at an auction for $A60 several years ago. And last week on E-Bay a Marinetta TRP-1,only thing missing was the 24V power lead. I guess I could form a network but I would need two burley blokes to wind the handles. When I saw these I thought if I dont buy them they would end up in the scrap heap. I am hoping to donate to a Maratime museum here in Australia. After all it is maritime emergency communicatons history - even if they are only used once.
Re the Salvita - it saved the Gothic that caught fire in the Pacific and managed to contact a NZ coast station on 8364 kHz. Another piece of history?
PeterY


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

makko said:


> What is "Salvita"???


Something like this...


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

Now come on Varley - "But why would an umbrella stand need buoyancy? "

You just don't get it.

You put the umbrellas in the Salvita while they are unfurled - to stop water getting into it.

It is only waterproof from the outside!

Lateral thinking - use it on its side as a coal scuttle.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I would then have to put it outside rather than the porch (beware the furling fairies).

Perhaps the coal scuttle is a better idea although the cats may consider it nestable unless I keep the lid.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

I did hear one story that during a Lifeboat drill some person dropped the Salvita over the side into a life boat and it made a hole in the life boat.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks, Now I know what a "Salvita" is - An emergency radio.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

makko said:


> Thanks, Now I know what a "Salvita" is - An emergency radio.
> Rgds.
> Dave


Surely to be accurate a portable lifeboat radio? The Emergency equipment (later to become reserve equipment) id fixed gear in the radio room usually operating only on MF. There were also fixed lifeboat radio stations depending on the class of vessel or SOB (or perhaps simply number of lifeboats but all that is related).


----------



## searover (Sep 8, 2007)

I remember cranking the handles when Salvitas first came out. It was hard work and I couldn't imagine anyone being able to turn them after a day or two in an open lifeboat, let alone fast enough to generate a signal.


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

searover said:


> I remember cranking the handles when Salvitas first came out. It was hard work and I couldn't imagine anyone being able to turn them after a day or two in an open lifeboat, let alone fast enough to generate a signal.


Then there was the aerial, rod or kite?
And the earthing wire.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

I found this which may be of interest...


http://jproc.ca/britishmarconi/salvita_III.pdf



I only clapped eyes on one around 40 years ago but I seem to recall that a suitable aerial wire or similar was housed in one of the side covers that went over the crank handles when folded. Would that be correct?


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Mad Landsman said:


> I found this which may be of interest...
> 
> 
> http://jproc.ca/britishmarconi/salvita_III.pdf
> ...





Mad Landsman said:


> I found this which may be of interest...
> 
> 
> http://jproc.ca/britishmarconi/salvita_III.pdf
> ...


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

Mad Landsman said:


> I found this which may be of interest...
> 
> 
> http://jproc.ca/britishmarconi/salvita_III.pdf
> ...


See 29.3 at the end of the above. "Attached to the case is a container carrying a six-section portable mast 18 feet in height. Watertight lids cover the front control panel and rear panel; the former houses headphones, microphone and earth wire ; and the latter, generator handles, aerial and signal lamp". 

I must admit that I can't remember a signal lamp.


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Dave Woods said:


> See 29.3 at the end of the above. "Attached to the case is a container carrying a six-section portable mast 18 feet in height. Watertight lids cover the front control panel and rear panel; the former houses headphones, microphone and earth wire ; and the latter, generator handles, aerial and signal lamp".
> 
> I must admit that I can't remember a signal lamp.


David,
I did read the pdf AFTER I sent my post. I stand to be corrected, but the Salvita lll as described is not the Salvita in #10, which only has one water tight cover.
Peter


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

P.Arnold said:


> David,
> I did read the pdf AFTER I sent my post. I stand to be corrected, but the Salvita lll as described is not the Salvita in #10, which only has one water tight cover.
> Peter


Peter, sorry I have re read the pdf and see that 29.3 is actually the IMR set and not Salvita.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

I was trying to work out where the front and back were but that explains it, thanks.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Hammer fell on the eBay lot at £56. 
So, I looked at the sellers pictures and one was the ready-to-use instruction panel.
I was nearly right in what I recalled - It said: 'Put the earth cover over the side'. It was the earth wire in the cover not the aerial.


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

It was a brute to carry. It really needed 2 people to carry it. It was labelled 'this will float', but would it? I've heard stories to the contrary, though I never tested it myself.
Was the 'Salvare' the set up in the lifeboats I looked after for a couple of years? Memory is failing!

Duncs


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

September 1955 Salvita greeted us on return to Leith Nautical after the summer recess.
Its weight failed it on carriage by one person and we were informedMarconi Leith depot tested it in Leith Docks to see if it would float without attaching a rop.
Salvita sank like a stone and disappeared forever.
I doff my cap to Gothic/MAUQ RO on his skill not only in raising ZLB with Salvita but also in manipulating its built-in morse key..


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Salvare was indeed the name given to MIMCo's fixed lifeboat radio station. The last version that we made must have been the best ever, better than fitted to many ship radio stations. The transmitter was a Salvor 4 (more power than an Oceanspan) and the receiver was a Sentinel (Eddystone EC1004). All the MF radiotelegraph frequencies and 2182 kHz radiotelephony at about 150W.


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Ron Stringer said:


> Salvage was indeed the name given to MIMCo's fixed lifeboat radio station. The last version that we made must have been the best ever, better than fitted to many ship radio stations. The transmitter was a Salvor 4 (more power than an Oceanspan) and the receiver was a Sentinel (Eddystone EC1004). All the MF radiotelegraph frequencies and 2182 kHz radiotelephony at about 150W.


Hi Ron
“Salvage” was probably a more apt name for the Salvita.
This predictive txt is something else! You really meant Salvare.

Peter


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

P.Arnold said:


> Hi Ron
> “Salvage” was probably a more apt name for the Salvita.
> This predictive txt is something else! You really meant Salvare.
> 
> Peter


Thanks Peter, it catches me out too often yet I never seem to learn. I've corrected the error now.


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

hi, stbd paw dead, so am slow. was doing a job in l/b, maybe akd on salvare. nocked off pm. went back next day day. only plastic spine left of manual. the rats take to l/bs. got a replace, fortuneatly in bombay mimco depot. this was '72.

duncs


----------



## coleridge (Dec 4, 2020)

PeterY said:


> Afraid I'm a lifeboat set tragic. Bought a Marconi Suvivor III complete at an auction for $A60 several years ago. And last week on E-Bay a Marinetta TRP-1,only thing missing was the 24V power lead. I guess I could form a network but I would need two burley blokes to wind the handles. When I saw these I thought if I dont buy them they would end up in the scrap heap. I am hoping to donate to a Maratime museum here in Australia. After all it is maritime emergency communicatons history - even if they are only used once.
> Re the Salvita - it saved the Gothic that caught fire in the Pacific and managed to contact a NZ coast station on 8364 kHz. Another piece of history?
> PeterY


Do you have a PRC 90 in your collection.


----------

